# How well do you know the WRs?



## Oricuber (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's an interesting challenge:
Without looking them up, write the WR single and the WR average for each WCA event. For events where average doesn't apply, just write the single. For MBLD, write the number of cubes attempted and the number of cubes solved. Your score is how many of the digits you get correct. I got 48%...


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

Bleh, got shrekt by 4x4 and 4bld - only events I didn't get more than half the digits correct. 81.9%.


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 15, 2015)

76.9%.

I knew that the 6x6 WR was 1:33.xx and completely guessed the last two digits and got them right!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 76.9%.
> 
> I knew that the 6x6 WR was 1:30.xx and completely guessed the last two digits and got them right!



Thought the 6x6 WR was 1:33.55


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 15, 2015)

222: 0.58/1.51 c
333: 5.25/6.54 c
444: 21.54/26.20 2
555: 46.96/50.15 1
666: 1:33.55/1:43.80 1
777: 2:23.55/2:30.14 c
mega: 37.48/42.40 3
Pyra: 1.32/2.52 c
skewb: 1.10/3.05 3
SQ1: 6.96/9.60 4
clock: 3.73/5.25 2
OH: 6.88/10.23 2
Feet 21.45/26.34 6
3BLD 21.05/26.49 2
4BLD 2:02.44 2
5BLD: 5:35.48 4
MBLD: 41/41 in 54:13 1
FMC 19/25 c

for some I out random decimals, I'll go check now
83/116 or 71.55%, correct me If there is more/less than 116 digits

E: this is before Lucas' 4.90


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 16, 2015)

2x2 - 0.58 / 1.50 - 4/5
3x3 - 5.25 / 6.54 - 6/6
4x4 - 21.94 / 24.52 - 4/8
5x5 - 46.59 / 50.15 - 6/8
6x6 - 1:33.37 / 1:39.77 - 4/10
7x7 - 2:23.15 / 2:30.84 - 8/10
Pyra - 1.32 / 2.52 - 6/6
Mega - 36.48 / 40.38 - 3/8
Skewb - 1.10 / 2.99 - 6/6
Sq-1 - 6.44 / 10.77 - 3/7
Clock - 3.70 / 5.54 - 4/6
OH - 6.88 / 11.56 - 3/7
FMC - 19 / 25.00 - 6/6
WF - 20.50 / 24.44 - 5/8
3BLD - 21.05 / 24.22 - 5/8
4BLD - 2:02.99 - 3/5
5BLD - 5:15.17 - 2/5
MBLD - 41/41 - 4/4

66.667%

Wow, so much of that was guessing. I'm amazed I got two-thirds...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 16, 2015)

2x2 - 0.58/1.51 - 6/6
3x3 - 5.25/6.54 - 6/6
4x4 - 21.54/26.05 - 7/8
5x5 - 46.97/50.12 - 7/8
6x6 - 1:33.55/1:40.85 - 8/10
7x7 - 2:23.55/2:30.50 - 8/10
Pyra - 1.32/2.52 - 6/6
Skewb - 1.10/2.99 - 6/6
Mega - 37.58/40.13 - 5/8
Clock - 3.73/5.94 - 6/6
Square - 1- 6.96/9.94 - 3/7
OH - 6.88/10.84 - 6/7
FMC - 19/25.00 - 6/6
WF - 20.54/22.54 - 4/8
3BLD - 21.05/23.20 - 5/8
4BLD - 2:02.85 - 4/5
5BLD - 5:25.50 - 1/5
MBLD - 41/41 54:14 - 8/8

102/128
79.6875%. Not bad. Just totally guessed the 5BLD and just didn't know 5x5-7x7 avg cause they are broken just a week ago.

NOTE: 3x3 5.25 WR single here is former now.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 17, 2015)

2x2 - 0.58/1.51 (Rami/Lucas)
3x3 - 5.25/6.54 (Collin/Feliks)
4x4 - 21.54/26.03 (Feliks/Sebastian)
5x5 - 46.97/50.15 (Feliks/Feliks)
6x6 - 1:33.55/1:43.83 (Kevin/Feliks)
7x7 - 2:23.55/2:30.14 (Feliks/Feliks)
Pyra - 1.32/2.52 (Drew/Drew)
Skewb - 1.10/2.99 (Jonatan/Michał)
Mega - 37.19/42.89 (Yu/Yu)
Clock - 3.73/5.94 (Nathaniel/Evan)
Square - 6.96/10.21 (Bingliang/Bingliang)
OH - 6.88/10.87 (Feliks/Antoine)
FMC - 19/25.00 (Tim/Sebastian*2, Vincent, Jan)
WF - 20.57/28.42 (Jakub/Gabriel)
3BLD - 21.05/25,74 (Kaijun/Marcin)
4BLD - 2:02.79 (Oliver)
5BLD - 5:18.03 (Roman)
MBLD - 41/41 54:30 (Marcin)

106/116 = 91.38% 
and 36/36 for WR holders name

That wasn't too hard


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 17, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Thought the 6x6 WR was 1:33.55



I meant 1:33 whoops


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2015)

2x2: 0.58/1.51 (6/6)
3x3: 4.90/6.54 (6/6)
4x4: 21.54/26.03 (8/8)
5x5: 46.97/50.15 (8/8)
6x6: 1:33.55/1:43.83 (10/10)
7x7: 2:23.72/2:30.14 (8/10)
OH: 6.88/10.87 (7/7)
FMC: 19/25.00 (6/6)
Feet: 20.57/28.41 (8/8)
Pyraminx: 1.32/2.52 (6/6)
Megaminx: 37.58/42.89 (8/8)
Clock: 3.73/5.94 (6/6)
Square-1: 6.96/10.21 (7/7)
Skewb: 1.10/2.99 (3/3)
3BLD: 21.05/25.45 (8/8)
4BLD: 2:02.75 (5/5)
5BLD: 5:18.65 (5/5)
MBLD: 41/41 in 54:14 (8/8)

122/124 = 98.39% (I hope I counted the digits properly)


----------



## kko14 (Nov 26, 2015)

2x2: 0,58/1,38(4/6)
3x3: 4,90/6,54(6/6)
4x4:21,54/24,60(5/8)
5x5:48,90/52,23(3/8)
6x6:1:30.77/1:33.52(4/10)
7x7:2:30.74/2:34.58(3/10)
BLD:21,18/24,50(3/8)
Feet:24,94/27,90(2/8)
4BLD:2:18.44(1/5)
5BLD:5:10.75(3/5)
Clock:4.90/5.73(1/6)
Pyra:1.53/2,94(2/6)
Mega:38.74/42.85(4/8)
Skewb: 0,73/2,24(1/6)
MultiBLD:42/42(2/4)
OH:6,96/10,38(3/7)
S1:6,96/9,73(3/7)
FMC 19/25 (4/4)
54/121 = 44,62%
pretty bad for not looking up any records for just 3 weeks...


----------

